
Bill Gates faces “daunting” nuclear energy future - hairytrog
https://www.axios.com/bill-gates-faces-daunting-nuclear-energy-future-6bafb442-d2a1-48c9-acd7-5492d62789a4.html
======
sanjaman
If NuScale is the best the US nuclear industry has to offer, it’s a sorry
future indeed. It’s basically a scaled down conventional water cooled reactor.
This is NOT Get IV nuclear. Where is the fundamentally safer design? Where are
the cost savings? Where is the waste solution? The only improvement is the
ability to circulate water naturally in case of power outage and without any
other problems. Who hoo - it’s a bit safer. But it’s still expensive, barely
modular, and essentially conventional technology. Needless to say, it’s a
government incubated “startup” to the tune of nearly $1B with expected
completion of first prototype when? BTW, started in early 2000s… 15 years in
and all they have is a promise for a first power plant in 7 years? I call BS
on US nuclear efforts.

